# 3d shoots near boise idaho?



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

What are you currently shooting? There are different "classes" to 3D shoots, which are based around what kind of equipment you want to use.

A good place to begin looking for 3D shoots in your area is 3dshoots.com, although they don't have any listed in Idaho for the remainder of the year. You might also try contacting local shops or rod & gun/outdoor clubs to find out, since they're usually the groups that put on 3D shoots.


----------



## bowhunteridaho2 (Feb 10, 2009)

During the winter there are not many 3D shoots in Idaho, I would suggest getting into an indoor league. I don't know where you live forsure, but at Nampa Bow Chiefs there is a pretty good indoor league and I believe it is Thursday nights, they have a "hunter" night where they have 2D animals and anyone can shoot. Most people there are good people who don't really care what ability level you are as long as you are following the ranges protecal. If you want to PM me then I can get you more information. Also 3D shoots start in March around here. Check out Cabela's they always have signs up.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

bowhunteridaho2 said:


> During the winter there are not many 3D shoots in Idaho, I would suggest getting into an indoor league. I don't know where you live forsure, but at Nampa Bow Chiefs there is a pretty good indoor league and I believe it is Thursday nights, they have a "hunter" night where they have 2D animals and anyone can shoot. Most people there are good people who don't really care what ability level you are as long as you are following the ranges protecal. If you want to PM me then I can get you more information. Also 3D shoots start in March around here. Check out Cabela's they always have signs up.


hmm never thought of talking to cabelas


----------

